# Interesting find - slingshot rifle



## tekwyzrd (Nov 14, 2010)

I started searching for info on slingshot hunting in Ohio and came across this link on another site. It looks interesting.

Slingshot Rifle


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks cool. Jorg S has instructions on youtube on how to make something similar, but with a very innovative trigger release mechanism that allows you to hold and fire it as you would a true rifle.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Yea, Jorge's one is by far more sophisticated.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Not to mention accuracy, accuracy is the key


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

i think you can be just as accurate with a normal catty with practice

atb

Ross


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a crossbow! But still pretty cool.

Scott


----------

